# Waluigi sucks!



## SlyGuy (Jul 6, 2007)

Okay so Mario's rival is Wario.  It's the M upside down.  Neat, cool, I get it.  Very clever!

Now, who is Luigi's rival?  Does his name make sense?  The answers are Waluigi and no.  See, Nintendo didn't know they would ever be making 'evil twins' of Mario and Luigi so they didn't make the names reversable.  They got lucky with Mario, but Luigi just didn't work.  So, when they introduced evil Luigi they did the silliest thing possible and just tacked on the 'Wa' from Wario.  Pathetic!

I have a MUCH better idea that would add flavour, culture and a unique subtext to the evil Luigi character.  It would also make sense with the hat symbol as the backwards 7 that is currently up there is utter crap - again they tried to copypaste the Wario idea.

Well, without further ado, I present to you........ 





{ READ THE ABOVE BEFORE SCROLLING DOWN! }

















Jewigi!







Luigi's rival is a man of faith.  And not just any faith, Jewish faith!  Think of the possibilities!  His soundbites could be something like "Oy vey!" and he could spin a dreidel in a victory pose!  He could throw matzoh balls in celebration or eat them to regain strength!  This character would have depth never before seen in a Nintendo character!  Not to mention his hat symbol would now be a J - aka a flipped L!

I should send this to Nintendo.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 6, 2007)

it's important to remember that nintendo did *not* create waluigi.

and I always thought it was ridiculously stupid that his hat has an "r" and he isn't called "raluigi"

coz "M" to "W" is either flipped vertically or rotated 180 degrees, but "L" to "r" confirms that they flip the letters vertically, except for the fact they completely ignored that when dubbing him.


----------



## Jax (Jul 6, 2007)

Waluigi is just a filler character. He was created just to be Wario's partner in Mario Tennis. That's it!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 6, 2007)

Waluigi is a dirty paedophile who should be kept locked inside a cell. Ever since I saw him on Mario Tennis he has haunted my dreams in a Freddy Krugar style way.


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 6, 2007)

Waluigi is a joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He doesn't do much. I have't seen him in any game except Mario Tennis on the N64.
He's probably in something else, somewhere.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> Waluigi is a joke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mario Kart, Mario Party, Mario 3 on 3 Hoops and basically nearly every spin off since Mario Tennis 64.


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 6, 2007)

Never played Mario Party or Mario Hoops.
Are they good?
I heard mario party is good but never played it.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> Never played Mario Party or Mario Hoops.
> Are they good?
> I heard mario party is good but never played it.


Mario Hoops is good but it took me a while to get into it. Mario Party games on the N64 were great, the GC ones average and the recent Wii one is just boring.


----------



## alexp2_ad (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(GamerGuyDude @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> Okay so Mario's rival is Wario.Â It's the M upside down.Â Neat, cool, I get it.Â Very clever!
> 
> Now, who is Luigi's rival?Â Does his name make sense?Â The answers are Waluigi and no.Â See, Nintendo didn't know they would ever be making 'evil twins' of Mario and Luigi so they didn't make the names reversable.Â They got lucky with Mario, but Luigi just didn't work.Â So, when they introduced evil Luigi they did the silliest thing possible and just tacked on the 'Wa' from Wario.Â Pathetic!


Actually I think Waru is the Japanese word for "evil", so Waluigi (sort of) makes (more) sense.


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mortenga @ Jul 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Never played Mario Party or Mario Hoops.
> ...



Everyone has a wii.
All my friends have wii's.
I went to buy a wii.
They were sold out os wii's.

They're always sold out in my local game shops :'(


Isn't mario party like mini games?


----------



## haveasafeday (Jul 6, 2007)

Waluigi is cool, even if he doesn't really make much sense!


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 6, 2007)

All he does is say his own name.
Repeatedly.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hadrian @ Jul 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Mortenga @ Jul 6 2007 said:
> ...


Goto Peterborough, Corby or Southend, theres tons of Wiis there!

Also try http://www.choicesuk.com/ProductList.aspx/..._GAME_Home?pg=1

A lot of packs are available to pre-order, though they haven't got any basic but £200 for a Wii, Wii Sports and RE4 is a good deal, not as good as when they did it for £150 but still better than most. Other online retailers are also available.

Mario Party is basically done like a board game, and then you play mini games.


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mortenga @ Jul 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(hadrian @ Jul 6 2007 said:
> ...



Aha, choices!
Didn't think of that. There's a choices near me but I never go in there.
Thank-you ;D


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 6, 2007)

ROFL

THAT WAS SO AWESOME
i was actually laughing out loud at that

Jewigi


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 6, 2007)

Wario was created in Super Mario Land..
Daisy was also created in Super Mario Land...
Waluigi was created just to be Luigi's rival in Mario Tennis.. it's a filler character.. and it really sux!

But Luigi also sux.. so, I see no problem here


----------



## yus786 (Jul 6, 2007)

feck off everyone

waluigi rules

he shits out vines that grow and pwn every1

WALUIGI FTW


----------



## Wanque (Jul 6, 2007)

Waluigi and Luigi should be locked in a giant metal cone and blasted into space, they're both so useless.

I once saw an old man who looked like a bit like Waluigi.

I punched him with all of my might, and he disappeared!

It's a true story.


----------



## Jax (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> Wario was created in *Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins*...



FIX'D!

He was the last boss.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 6, 2007)

Luigi used to kick ass in Super Mario 2. But I don't remember any other significant appearance of Luigi since then. Maybe Mario Kart DS, I preferred Luigi over Mario (that's until I unlocked all carts for any character)


----------



## Foie (Jul 7, 2007)

XD


----------



## suprneb (Jul 7, 2007)

lol thats some REALLY nice photo editing


----------



## Sweater Fish Del (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jul 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wario was created in *Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins*...
> ...


*Actually* Wario's first appearance was in Wrecking Crew released way back in 1985.  Now, some people will tell you that this character's name is "Spike", but it is clearly Wario and there's no mistaking him at all.  Looks like Mario, but he's wearing yellow and has a handlebar mustache and he's malevolent.  That's Wario alright.

Also, I agree with yus, Waluigi is the most kick assenest character in the Mario world.  By far.  Nintendo needs to wise up and give him his own game already.  It would be on the Wii and they could call it Wiiluigi.  See?  It already sounds cool even without knowing how it plays.


...word is bondage...


----------



## rest0re (Jul 7, 2007)

waluigi is not a jew. he is evil dude. he is probably terrorist some sort


----------



## SlyGuy (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Jul 7 2007 said:


> waluigi is not a jew. he is evil dude. he is probably terrorist some sort


Those aren't mutually exclusive!


----------



## omarroms (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE(deathfisaro @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> Luigi used to kick ass in Super Mario 2. But I don't remember any other significant appearance of Luigi since then. Maybe Mario Kart DS, I preferred Luigi over Mario (that's until I unlocked all carts for any character)


how can you forget Luigi's Mansion for the gamecube, i think its the one game where mario isn't the main character you get to play as.


----------



## rest0re (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE(GamerGuyDude @ Jul 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rest0re @ Jul 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > waluigi is not a jew. he is evil dude. he is probably terrorist some sort
> ...


yes but i think waluigi is not jew. he is italian... maybe he is member of brigade-russo


----------



## kalfsvag (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Now, who is Luigi's rival? Does his name make sense? The answers are Waluigi and no. See, Nintendo didn't know they would ever be making 'evil twins' of Mario and Luigi so they didn't make the names reversable. They got lucky with Mario, but Luigi just didn't work. So, when they introduced evil Luigi they did the silliest thing possible and just tacked on the 'Wa' from Wario. Pathetic!



Waluigi's name makes very much sense. It's just that you, as English speakers, aren't able to sense the cleverness of this name. In Japanese, "waruii" means "evil, bad". So when you have a character named "Ruiigi", what do you call his evil twin? You guessed it! "Waruiigi". It just so happens that this doesn't work out in English... ;__;

Now, I have nothing against your condemnation of Waluigi, I just become mildly annoyed when people assume things about which they are ignorant. Waluigi is indeed a useless character, and I would be happy to see him dead (or a jew).


----------



## chalupa (Jul 7, 2007)

shouldn't Jewigi be wearing a yarmulka instead of his hat?


----------



## SlyGuy (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE(kalfsvag @ Jul 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting!  So they just got lucky with Wario being the reverse of Mario then?  Seems like a huge coincidence that Mario with the M flipped is Wario which, when a similar prefix is applied to his brother Luigi, means evil.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 8, 2007)

Not only Wario's W is inverse M, Katakana Wa and Ma are only 1 line different. 
ワ マ


----------



## SlyGuy (Jul 8, 2007)

The ingenuity never stops!


----------



## JohnoBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

QUOTE(chalupa @ Jul 7 2007 said:


> shouldn't Jewigi be wearing a yarmulka instead of his hat?


Actually, as a religious Jew I can say that you can substitute your yarmulke for a hat in cases. I know of some some jews who prefer wearing hats over yarmulke while visiting some foreign countries so they can't be recognized as Jews (afraid of violent anti-semitics).
Also althoguh I am religious I don't walk around wearing David-stars, holding Torahs while balancing menorahs on my feet


----------



## bollocks (Jul 8, 2007)

also: "waruiji" is an anagram of "ijiwaru", which means "malicious" in japanese. so really it was quite well thought out, it just didn't transfer to english at all well.


----------



## Jeda (Jul 8, 2007)

Actually Waluigi is an anagram of "u Wii gal" as well as of "Wii lag u", which is acutally kind of intresting. There will possibly be a Waluigi Wii game where the fact that he is actually a woman can be discovered. The game will also feature addictive online multiplayer, succesful enough for it to suffer from  bad lag because of too many players.


----------



## SlyGuy (Jul 8, 2007)

QUOTE(JohnoBoy @ Jul 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(chalupa @ Jul 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > shouldn't Jewigi be wearing a yarmulka instead of his hat?
> ...



Lol.  He's a bit of a showoff, that Jewigi!  I think this thread has blossomed into something great!  I just expected to get a few laughs from the over-the-top absurdity of my doctored photo, but I actually managed to learn something about Japanese language and Jewish culture!

Also, now that I think about it, Nintendo's characters really are very one-dimentional.  While Jewigi is obviously out of the question, it would be very interesting if the characters did have more multi-faceted personalities including religious beliefs, hobbies, love lives, life goals, etc.  Maybe the time has come for Nintendo to humanize their characters!


----------



## JohnoBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hmm, afaik Nintendo has a kind of 'no religion' policy, for example Animal Crossing has a "festive tree", "festive candle". Although that could be with the whole merry xmas happy holiday thing that been going on.
About personalities? That would be nice, most "big" nintendo characters are mute (ignoring catchphrases...), only chracter who comes to mind who ever spoke much is Samus Aran. Also Wario seems rather talkative over his games, so we all know what his "life goals" are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think Nintendo is playing safe with their approach, with every minor game semi-scandalous quote hitting headlines (a.k.a GTA:VC "Kill the Haitians!"), I bet Nintendo wouldn't want any 6 year olds going to their moms holding the DS and saying "Mommy, Mario is pro abortions!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Edit]
Ohh, forgot StarFox, wonder how that came to mind  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, since I only played the DS one, Command, can't tell much of the series, but I didn't see any life changing motives there...


----------



## Hitto (Jul 8, 2007)

QUOTE(GamerGuyDude @ Jul 8 2007 said:


> Also, now that I think about it, Nintendo's characters really are very one-dimentional.Â While Jewigi is obviously out of the question, it would be very interesting if the characters did have more multi-faceted personalities including religious beliefs, hobbies, love lives, life goals, etc.Â Maybe the time has come for Nintendo to humanize their characters!








You take your video games way too seriously..


----------



## kersplatty (Jul 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Jeda @ Jul 8 2007 said:


> Actually Waluigi is an anagram of "u Wii gal" as well as of "Wii lag u", which is acutally kind of intresting. There will possibly be a Waluigi Wii game where the fact that he is actually a woman can be discovered. The game will also feature addictive online multiplayer, succesful enough for it to suffer fromÂ bad lag because of too many players.


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Jul 8, 2007)

QUOTE(JohnoBoy @ Jul 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(chalupa @ Jul 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > shouldn't Jewigi be wearing a yarmulka instead of his hat?
> ...



So he IS a jew..i think the menorah on his foot gave it away... so if hes Luigis rival then i wonder what Luigis faith is...


----------

